# AW Chevy 100th



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Anyone had any luck removing the 100 from the truck lid of the Chevy Centennial release?


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I am not sure that you should.Could be a collector's item in the future.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Auto World will be collectors items  LOL !
As per the original Topic, try dipping a Q-Tip (cotton swab) into (regular)brake and rubbing Just that area, the solvent should eventually start to work to remove it, be careful not to rub or get the fluid on the regular paint, but if you do- rinse with water to kill the solvent action.
My .02 ¢


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Anything's possible Ralph.. Let's take the AW blue and white ice cream trucks as an example. They (and the rest of the release) were limited to 500 per color. The blue IC truck now sells for more money than the real deal! If enough of the 100 year anniversary release cars are modified/repainted/butchered/etc (I'll be doing my part shortly), the value of the mint cars will eventually go up. I don't think the production numbers of the later releases are public knowledge, but I do know that AW isn't making the volume of cars as the did in the earlier JL releases. 

The same thought processes were being done with T Jets in the late 60's through the 70's. Look where they are today. How many millions of T Jets were produced, and how many were hacked to pieces? I know for sure AW's not producing anywhere near the volume that Aurora did. Will AW's be worth a ton of dough some day? You never can tell.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

OK ... but still how can you rid the car of the 100 on the trunk ?
without messing up the rest of the paint .. does anyone know ?
I want to clean it off of my 59 impala's...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Joe D., IMHO, in 20 years time, when the Baby Boomers (and some of us) are all six feet under, I believe all slotcars will be deep under landfills as well. 
As it is, collectable toys have really started losing their value in the past 5 years. ie- I used to work in an Antique Mall/Flea Market and have seen many a Toy Vendor go out of business due to lack of Sales on old toys. In ain't like it used to be....
But granted, there ARE lots of Baby Boomer Guys spending Stupid money on Ebay....but it's their hard earned money, and rekindling past memories of their old Toys is making them happy. 
PS- Even Hot Wheels collectors are finding out their collections aren't worth half(or less) what they were 10 years ago  Ask me how I know....I WAS both a collector and Vendor.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

60chevyjim said:


> OK ... but still how can you rid the car of the 100 on the trunk ?
> without messing up the rest of the paint .. does anyone know ?
> I want to clean it off of my 59 impala's...


 Jim, like I said, it's possible - as I've done it ! I've removed everything from Flames to simple Tampos. BTW- some of the Flames Jobs are a sorta like Decals applied and Clear coated.... I removed some merely by using a fingernail and running it under hot water....maybe the 100th Anni is the same way ?
Do note however, I SAID they was Clear Coat Over the decals....so there will be a slight trace where it was.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

I have done it. Piece of cake. Zilla has seen it.

Used a q-tip dipped in rubbing alcohol and carefully rubbed only the tampo. It comes off with a minimal amount of work.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Now if I can just find something that will remove all of those blowers from the hoods. ;>) Thanks for the help.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

LDThomas said:


> I have done it. Piece of cake. Zilla has seen it.
> 
> Used a q-tip dipped in rubbing alcohol and carefully rubbed only the tampo. It comes off with a minimal amount of work.



then a couple coats of future over w/ was there & whole car a couple 2 (???)

Bubba 123


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*blowers*



hefer said:


> Now if I can just find something that will remove all of those blowers from the hoods. ;>) Thanks for the help.


you can send all those hood ornaments here!
OK?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

LDThomas said:


> I have done it. Piece of cake. Zilla has seen it.
> 
> Used a q-tip dipped in rubbing alcohol and carefully rubbed only the tampo. It comes off with a minimal amount of work.


 
I will try this, however, I am far too sloppy to only rub the tampo. Does it blast the paint badly when you gerf it? :freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't think the rubbing alcohol will do much to the paint doba, _*but*_ if the inks from the decal get on the paint it might be a bit more difficult to get them off. 

One thing I have noticed from stripping bodies with lacquer thinner (AW's , as well as Dash and MM2) is the decal/tampo printing affects the stripping process, and much like etching brass will leave an imprint in the body even when it's stripped down to bare plastic. I've ended up with ghost stripes on a couple of cars that weren't visible until the paint was on 'em. I have to wet sand them to level it all out..


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

1976Cordoba said:


> I will try this, however, I am far too sloppy to only rub the tampo. Does it blast the paint badly when you gerf it? :freak:


If you are a bit sloppy with the q-tip, it will remove the shine from the base coat but that can be brought back quickly with some Future. Just be careful, and take your time!!!! It is a simple and effective process.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

If you are patient and use Novus # 2 and a micro fiber towel it will take the graphics and flames off of most of these without damaging the original paint. I have done this on several that had graphics I didn't like. As an added bonus it leaves the paint job really shiny.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Has anyone used the Mr Clean magic eraser on any projects, to remove anything? I know it works on a lot of things, like black markers.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks Thomas im gona give it a try..
hefer as for getting rid of the blowers , I make a stock resin hood for the 62 impala.
they need to be painted to match but they look great when you goina do a repaint on a 62 chevy


----------



## DonSchenck (Nov 14, 2012)

What is "Future"? Thanks.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Future is an acrylic floor wax. It's designed to be walked on, so you know it's tough. It puts a decent shine on our little cars, seals in decals, and it is removable if need be. It's formula has been bought by Johnson & Johnson, and now comes under the Pledge brand, and they added a few new formulas for different types of flooring. The linoleum / no wax floor version is the same formula we know and love.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the package will be Pledge floor wax WITH FUTURE


----------



## DonSchenck (Nov 14, 2012)

I have so much to relearn *sigh*


----------

